
Apple is replacing its brilliant MacBook chargers with something worse - chmars
http://www.techinsider.io/new-macbook-pro-to-use-usb-c-2016-6
======
DanBC
> It's a perfect design

That class action lawsuit shows it probably isn't perfect.

All the magsafe chargers I've had failed at the magsafe end. And the
insulation fell off the cable. Really annoying design choice.

------
chrisbennet
I have a bunch of magsafe chargers. Once that goes away I don't think I'll
feel as "locked in" to buying MacBook's anymore.

